# Civil Defense crackers!!



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Alright, so, today at an antique store I came across some "Civil Defense all purpose survival crackers". Made in 1965, I believe. Sealed tin, all the fancy stuff. I got home, checked a few forums about them, and, most say they should be alright to eat. Just going to get you guy's opinion here. Yey or ney to eating??? They look fine.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't see why not. The worst they can be is stale.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

You could try them out on a sibling:sssh:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Man ... how come I never find stuff like this at my antique stores ... ???


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Got any 1965 peanut butter to go with them?


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Will MRE butter do? hahaha. Danke, guys. Like I say, sealed tin and everything, just as you can see, curiosity lead me to open it. Obviously after that there was a response of: "Well, shit. Now I have to eat them!"


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I don't see why not. The worst they can be is stale.


To my surprise, upon trying them this morning, they were alright. Still crunchy, but they aren't something I'd eat alone, they need flavor.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Still better than the alternative!


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Man ... how come I never find stuff like this at my antique stores ... ???


Way back, the place I live had a lot of fallout shelters. Binghamton (put 2 and 2 together, haha) was a major steel manufacturer, thusly one of the CCCP's biggest targets on the secondary target list. In my adventures, I've visited one of said shelters.... cold, humid, then hot and humid, all the time dark.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I remember eating these as a kid. For some reason my dad had lots of MREs, almost like maybe they were left over from Vietnam days or something...:dunno:

I loved 'em, the peanut butter too! Yum...can you say sticky!


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

DJgang said:


> I remember eating these as a kid. For some reason my dad had lots of MREs, almost like maybe they were left over from Vietnam days or something...:dunno:
> 
> I loved 'em, the peanut butter too! Yum...can you say sticky!


Nice! haha. Reenacting gets you used to the German stuff like Hartkek and Knackelbrot. Fun times, fun times.

On a side note, they've been set aside with the rest of my stockpile.


----------

